# Weekly Competition 2016-21



## Mike Hughey (May 24, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F R2 U' F' R' U F2 U2 R U'
*2. *F R2 U' R' U F' U2
*3. *F2 U2 F U' F U' F R'
*4. *R U' F2 R2 U R' U2 F R2
*5. *U' F2 U F U R2 U R U2

*3x3x3
1. *D B2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' L D' F D2 U B F L B2 D
*2. *L B2 U L' U2 L2 U' L' F D B D' L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U D F2 D'
*3. *B2 R U2 B2 L2 B2 L' U2 F2 U2 L' B D' B' R U' B' D' R B L'
*4. *R2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 B' D2 U2 B L' U2 R' F U R D' B' R' D'
*5. *L D2 R B2 U2 R' B2 F2 R2 D2 R' F D B2 D' B2 D B2 U' R'

*4x4x4
1. *L' B' Fw' F L' Fw2 D U2 L' B2 U' B2 F D' B' Uw Rw B' D2 Uw' U Rw2 U' Fw' D2 Fw2 D R2 Uw L2 R' Uw2 R2 Uw' L D2 Uw L Fw' R2
*2. *F' L Uw B D2 Uw F' D L B' R2 F' Uw B Fw' R2 D' Uw U2 Rw2 U2 R2 Fw' F' Uw Rw B2 L Uw' L D B' Fw F L Rw' U F' R2 F'
*3. *R2 D L Uw F' L2 Rw Uw F Rw' D Uw Rw' R2 B2 Uw L' F R2 Uw Rw' Fw Uw2 U' F2 Uw' B2 D B' Fw2 D Uw2 Fw' Rw B2 Fw D2 Uw' B' Fw2
*4. *Fw Rw2 D' Rw2 U2 R2 D' Fw' L' R2 Fw' R2 D2 L' D2 U2 Fw R2 D' R2 B L' Uw Fw2 Uw L' Rw' R' Fw D2 L2 Fw' R2 D2 F L2 R Uw2 Rw D'
*5. *B2 Fw' L2 R' B' Fw2 Rw' B' Rw' U' Fw' R2 D U' B' F' Rw B D Uw' U2 Fw Uw U2 F L2 D2 B2 U' Fw D' Uw2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 L' R2 Fw

*5x5x5
1. *Rw2 Bw R Bw2 U2 Rw2 B' F' Uw2 L Lw' B Rw D2 B2 Lw' U2 Bw Rw' R Fw2 F2 U B2 R' Bw2 U Bw2 D Fw2 F' U Bw2 Lw2 B' Lw Bw Dw2 Uw' U L2 B2 Bw' Fw Rw' Fw' F Uw R Fw' Dw2 U Rw2 U' L2 Lw B2 F L2 U2
*2. *Lw' Dw' U' B2 D Bw Fw' Uw Bw' L D' Uw U F' R' Fw Dw2 Lw2 Rw D Dw Lw2 Bw2 U F' Rw2 B F2 U2 Rw' R Dw R D Lw U2 B Dw' B' Bw Fw' F2 L B2 D Uw' U Lw Rw2 Uw2 L2 Dw' Lw' Rw R2 D' Lw Bw' F' R'
*3. *Uw' Lw2 Rw' Uw' Fw Dw B' U' Fw2 D' Dw2 B' Fw F D' F2 R' U2 Fw2 Dw Rw Fw2 D2 Fw2 L2 Lw Bw' Fw2 F' Rw' Dw Fw F U' B Bw Fw' F' R' Fw L' R' Bw Dw' Bw2 Dw2 Fw' D' B Lw' Bw2 Lw' R B2 Bw' Lw' Fw2 D' F Dw2
*4. *Uw Lw D' L2 Fw2 D' F L2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 Rw' D U2 R B2 F Uw Rw2 Bw D2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw' U2 F2 Dw Lw' Uw2 Rw Uw2 Bw D Dw2 U' L D Bw' L' Rw Dw2 L' Lw' R U L Rw R2 D2 Dw2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 B U' R' F D' Dw
*5. *Fw Lw D2 Dw L' U2 L' R' Dw U2 Lw2 R2 F' L2 D Dw' Fw2 Rw2 F' U Fw Uw' Rw' Fw' F Dw B Dw U' Rw2 Bw L Dw2 B Bw2 F' Uw' Bw' R2 Bw F' R B' Fw' R Bw2 Rw2 B F2 D U2 Lw2 B2 L Uw2 Lw D Fw' Rw2 R'

*6x6x6
1. *2L2 2F 3U2 2B D2 2R2 2U' 2B2 D' 3U B' 2B 2F F' L B L2 F2 2L D U' B' 2F' 2R2 B2 3F2 U' B' L2 U2 2L2 2B2 2F' 3U' U2 B2 3F' 2F' F2 2D' 2L 2B2 3R' 2D' B2 L2 2D2 L2 F 2D' B' 3F2 R' F D2 2L2 2R2 3F2 2R' B D' F2 2L 3U2 R F' D' 3U' 2B2 L
*2. *2D 3R2 3U2 2L2 2R 3F' 2U2 2R R' 2D' L2 B2 2R D2 2L 2B L2 2U2 2B' 3U U2 2B2 3F' 2U2 U' 3R 3U' 2U' U2 F' 2L 2D' 2U U F2 L 2D2 2B' F 2R D2 2D' 2B2 3F2 F' 3R D' B' 3R2 B 3F2 2F' 2R' D2 2D2 U2 2B' 2U' B2 2R' F' 2L B 2R2 2F2 2D' L' 2R2 2B' 2R'
*3. *2U2 B' 2F2 R' 2B F' 3R D2 L2 2R' 2B2 U 2F' 2L2 D 3F' 2D 2F' 2L' 2R2 3U2 B' F' 2L 3R2 3F' 2D L' 2R' 2D2 3U2 2L2 3R' 2F' D 2D 3U U 3F 3R2 D' L R' 3F 2U' 3R' 3U2 L' D L 2L2 2D2 2U' B' 2B 3F2 F 2L R2 2B2 3F 2L2 2R2 U2 2L' F' 2L' 2B' F 3U2
*4. *F2 3R' 2R2 D' 3R' 2U2 F2 D' U' B' 2L' 2F' D 2D' F R' 2D2 R 2B U' 3R2 3F R2 2D' L 2L' 3F' L2 2L' 2B F' U2 B2 R2 B 2L2 2F 2D' 2U2 3F 2R2 R' 3U B 2F' 3U R' 2D' U 3F' 2U2 2R' 2U U 3F 2D' L2 R 2U 3F2 2F' 3R' 2R B 2B2 L2 2D L B2 L'
*5. *3U2 2F 2L' 3R' 2B' U' 2F 2U2 U B' D2 2B2 2R' B 3F2 2D' 3U 3F' 3R2 D2 2L2 3U' L' 3R2 R B2 2U2 3R2 B2 F2 D2 2U U' R U R' D' 2R2 2D2 R' D' 3U2 U2 F2 3R' D' 2L2 2R' D 2B2 L' 3R2 R 2B' 3F F U L' D' 3U' L 2L' B2 2F2 3R 2R' R F' R' 2B'

*7x7x7
1. *F' D' 2L2 2F2 2R 2B 3F2 L' 2L2 2R2 2U 3F' F 3D' B2 3F2 2L' D 2U U2 L' 3U2 2F D 2D 3U2 U2 2R2 3B' 3U2 2R D' 2D2 2R 3B2 3U L 3L 3D 2F' 2D2 3F 2L 2F2 F2 D 2U 2F' U2 3B' 3F2 L2 2B 3B' 3F 3D2 3L2 2R2 R D 2U' F2 L' 2D2 2B 3F' 2F' L2 3R2 R 2B2 3B' 3F2 F 2R' B 3B2 2L U' 2F L' 2D2 L 2F' R2 3F L' 3L' U2 3R2 2B2 3R' F' R F2 2L2 2U U 3R' B
*2. *2R 3D F' 2R 2D' 3U' B' 2L D2 2R 3F2 3L' 3B 3D' R' F 3D 2L 2R2 3D2 L' 2L2 3L 3B' 2F' 3D 3U2 F2 D' 2L' 2R' D2 2U U' 3R 3D2 B' L R2 B' F 2U' 3L' 2R 3B' 3U 3R2 2U' 2F 2D U' 3B' 2R F L2 3F' 2F2 F2 D' L2 2L2 2R2 D U2 2R2 2F' 2U2 3B2 3F2 F2 2U2 3B 2D 2U' 2L 2D 2B' 3B2 3U2 2F' D' B 2L' 2F 2D2 3D2 3U U B' F2 2R2 3F2 D2 2D' 3R' 2F 3L' 2U' U 2R2
*3. *2B2 3F' 3R 2R 2D' 3D' 3U L' 3R2 2F L' 3R' 2R2 2D2 2U' 3B 3F F 2D' 3F 3L F 3U' L 3U 2U2 R' D' U2 3R' 3D' 2U 2B' 3F2 2L' U 3L2 R2 2F2 2D B 2B' F' 3L' 2R2 U' 3F2 L2 3R2 3B R 3F 2U2 R 3B2 D2 3F 3D 2U B2 3U 3B' 3F' R' 2F2 F2 3L' B2 2B' 2F2 2L 2D2 3U' 2L D2 2D2 3D 3U' 3F 2F 2L D 3D2 U' R2 D F 3L' 3R 2R 3B 3F2 3L D U' F' D' 2B' 3L 3U'
*4. *2B' 3U' 2U 3R2 3D' 2U 2F F2 2U' 3B2 2R 3B2 3L' 3U 3R R2 B2 D' 2B2 2F D 2B L' 3B' 3R R' 3U' 2F2 2R' R' 3D2 2R 2U2 2R D2 U 3F2 3U 3R' 3B 2F' U 2L 3L2 2D' 3L 3U2 3B2 R 3D U 3B L' 2L' 3R2 2F 2R2 2D 3D' 3B 3L2 3B 3D2 2F2 D 2D 3D' U' 3B 2F' 3L2 B2 R2 2B 3L' 2R D' 3B2 3U' 3F2 2L' 2R 3U' B' 3F2 2F2 L' 3B2 L2 2U B2 R' B 2F 3U' R D2 2D 3B' L2
*5. *B D2 3F' 2D U 3B' 2R2 R2 B2 2F2 D2 2U2 2B' F 2D' 3R 3U' L' 3B' 2U R 2B2 2L 3B2 3F2 2R2 F 2D2 2U 3B2 F D' 3U' 2B 2R 3F' 3R2 3B2 2R 2F' R2 U 3R 2D' 3L D2 3D' 3B 3L2 2U2 R 3U 2L2 2F' L' 3R2 3D 2U2 2B' 2F2 3R R' 2U2 L' 3L2 2R2 2D' 3U2 3R' B' F2 3U2 2L R' 2F 2D 3U' 2U 3B2 2R 2D' L2 2F U' B' L' 2R' 3F' 2F' 2L2 3R' B 2B2 2F 3U 2L' 3D' 3U' U 2R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U' R2 F' U' R2 U' F2 U' F' U
*2. *R' F R2 U' R U R'
*3. *R2 F2 R U2 R F U2 F' U R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B U2 B R2 B' D2 R2 B U2 F2 L2 R F R U R' D' U F2 U'
*2. *F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D' B2 U F2 L' U F L B' F2 L2 D'
*3. *F2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 L' B2 R D2 B' D B2 D F2 L F2 D L U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *L R U L F2 L2 Rw' B2 F' U2 Rw' B Rw2 F Rw' Fw' Uw U2 B' Fw Rw2 B' Uw' Fw F D Uw R Uw2 Rw2 U' L' Uw F' R Fw D L2 U B2
*2. *Fw F2 Uw' R' D Uw' F Rw2 U' F' L R' Uw' L2 Uw2 Rw' R Uw Fw' Uw' L2 F' R' F' D Uw2 U2 R2 Uw R Fw L2 Rw B' D2 Fw2 F2 L' B Fw
*3. *L R F' D2 U2 B F' D B' Fw2 F Rw Fw' F2 D Uw2 U2 F' R2 D L2 D2 U Fw' R2 D' Uw Rw2 R' Fw' F' D' Uw' U L' Rw' F' Uw2 U' F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Rw Uw' L' Lw Uw2 U' R' Bw Fw' L2 Lw Bw' L B' R B2 Rw' D Lw2 R Fw2 F2 L R Dw Lw2 R' Dw Uw U Rw' D Bw Fw' Lw Rw U2 Fw2 L2 D' L' Lw2 Rw' Uw Rw2 F Dw2 R2 F' Dw' Uw B2 Fw' D' Uw2 F' Lw R Bw Fw'
*2. *B Dw Fw2 Rw' Bw2 Dw' Lw2 Dw2 B Fw' U Fw' Rw R' Uw Lw2 U2 Bw2 Rw' F' D' Fw' R' B Uw U F' Dw' F2 Uw' R' Bw2 Lw' Dw2 Lw' R2 D' Dw' Rw2 B' D Dw Uw' U' Lw2 Dw2 Rw D' Uw R2 B Fw D' B Bw2 Rw' Dw' U' B' D
*3. *L' D' Uw2 Fw Dw R2 D Dw' Uw' Fw Lw' D' Uw' Lw Rw2 U L2 U' R' D' R2 D' B2 Uw2 U' Bw2 Fw Lw' Fw' L' B' Fw Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 D U' Fw2 Dw' Fw' Dw2 U Bw2 Fw2 L Lw2 Rw2 Dw Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 U' L2 Lw' Rw' R Uw' R' F' R2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2F2 2L' 2D L 2L 3R 2D2 2R R' 2D2 B2 U2 L2 3R2 D 2R2 2U L F2 2R' 3U B2 2B2 L2 2R' 2D 2U 3F2 F' U' 3R2 3F 2L' 2U' L2 R2 B L2 3R B' 3F 2L' R' 2B' L' 2L2 F 3R2 R' D 3U2 U2 F' L' 3R' R' D 3U' L 2D2 2U' R 2D' 2F' 2R' 3U 3F2 3R 2B 2F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *L' F 2L2 2U 3B2 3L' 2R' D' 3R F' L 2D 2U U 3B' 3R 3F' 2U' 2L' 3R R2 D' 3R2 U B2 3U B' L2 2L 3L B' 3D' R 3B' 3R 2D2 2U' 2B 3B F2 3R' R' 2F' D2 F' L 3R 2R2 R 3U' 3L' R 2B' L2 3R' B' 3U2 2R' 2D' 3U' B2 2U2 2F2 3D' L2 2L 3L2 3D 2L' 2U2 2R D 3D2 3U' U' 3B' 3L2 2D 2R2 R' 3D' U R 3U2 3B' 3F 2L' 3U' R2 3B2 2L 3U' 2F2 F' R2 3D2 3U 2U' 3B' F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *D R2 U L2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 B L' D2 B2 R F' R' U' B D
*2. *D2 B L2 B U2 L2 F' D2 L2 B L2 U L2 R' B2 D2 R U2 L2 B F
*3. *F' D R' U D' B' L' F' B2 R U2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 B' L2
*4. *L2 B2 U2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 B2 R' F' L R2 F2 U' B R' F' U'
*5. *R2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 U F2 D R2 B' U' F L' U L D' L' R' U
*6. *L2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U F' D2 R U2 B' F2 R F' D' R
*7. *B2 U2 F D2 B' D2 U2 F' R2 U2 L2 U' F' R' U2 B2 D B2 U B' F
*8. *F2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' U B' D2 L U R D' L' B' R2 F2
*9. *R B2 L' F2 L D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R' B' R' D U' F2 U R F'
*10. *D L2 R2 U B2 U L2 F2 D' R2 U' L' B' F2 D L D U R' D2 R2
*11. *U2 B L2 B R2 U2 B D2 B2 D2 F L D2 B U' F R B F D
*12. *R2 B U2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 R2 D R B U' B' U' F R2
*13. *L2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 F D2 B' D2 L' F' D L2 D F D' U B2 U2
*14. *U2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 B U2 F' D2 B' L D R B' R2 D U' B' F'
*15. *F L2 F2 D2 F' D2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 U' R F2 D' B2 U R' F D' U'
*16. *R' F' R2 D' F2 D' L B R2 F2 L' B2 D2 L D2 R2 U2 F2 R2
*17. *L' U2 F2 L' U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R B L' R2 F L' D U L R
*18. *F2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 U' L' B U D2 R2 F L2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 F' U2
*19. *B2 U' R2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D L' D2 L F' R' D R2 B U L'
*20. *B2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 D R B2 F' U' F R' F2 D2 F L2
*21. *R2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' L' U2 L D' F' L F' R B F'
*22. *D2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U R2 B2 U2 L D B U F D' L U R2 F U'
*23. *D2 L2 U' R2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 F' U' B R B' F L' F2 U' R'
*24. *B2 L' D F' U2 L' D B' L U' L2 F' L2 U2 L2 F D2 B2 D2 F R2
*25. *U2 R' F2 D2 F' R2 L U' R' F2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 D R2 U' F2 D
*26. *U2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U2 L' B R' U F D2 R D R U'
*27. *D2 L' R2 D2 U2 R' B2 R B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 D' L D B F
*28. *F U2 R2 F L2 B D2 B F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L U B' D L' D2 F U2
*29. *D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D L2 B' U' F D2 F D2 R' F R2 F'
*30. *U2 R2 B' L2 B L2 B' R2 B D2 F' D U R2 U' L' U' B' R B' U'
*31. *F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U F' L' R2 B' L R D L' U L2
*32. *R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' F2 L U2 L R2 F' D2 L' F L2 F' R' D F'
*33. *B' R2 F B' U' L D B L2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 R2 D2 L B2
*34. *L' D2 L' R2 B2 R' D2 R' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U B' L' U2 R F R2
*35. *B R2 U2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 U2 B' F2 L' U2 B L D L' F' R' U' L
*36. *D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 U' L2 D L2 F' R' D' B' D2 F' L' R' U' R2
*37. *F' U2 F2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 U2 L2 R2 U' L' D' B' U2 L' F' L' R' B'
*38. *R2 F' R L2 F2 U L' U2 L2 F' B2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' F2
*39. *F2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F' L2 U2 L U B' L' B' L2
*40. *F D2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 B U2 F R' D' B D U2 F R2 U' B2 F'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U L2 D F D' B' U2 B L R B' L F
*2. *R' B2 L R' D2 F2 D2 R' D2 R D2 B' U2 L' U' B' L2 F2 D2 L2 R'
*3. *R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D U2 F2 L2 B' D' R' U' F2 L' D F' R' U' R2
*4. *R L' B' D R2 D' F D' R' U F' U2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 F' D2 R2 U2
*5. *D2 R' B2 L U2 L' U2 B2 L F2 L2 U R2 U' R2 F' L B U L'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U' F2 U F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 D2 L' U F U' F D B R D F2
*2. *D' R2 B L' D' B' L2 D2 F R' L2 U' R2 U' L2 D F2 D L2 B2 U2
*3. *L' D' F2 L D2 F D L B R F2 L2 D2 L F2 L U2 R D2 L2
*4. *L2 U2 L2 U L2 D F2 L2 U B2 U2 B' D' U F2 R' F L U2 R' F
*5. *F2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' F D' L2 F D B' R' B' D R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B2 R U2 L' U D' B' L B' D2 F R2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 U2 F'
*2. *D2 B2 F L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B R2 F2 L D2 U' F' U L D' L U2 F
*3. *L2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 D2 B D2 B U B2 R U2 L2 D' U' B' L2 F
*4. *F' R B R' U2 R2 U' L' B' U2 L U2 L U2 F2 R D2 F2 L F2
*5. *B2 L F2 R B2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 R2 U' R' B U2 L B R F' D' R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *L2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D B2 F' L2 R F' L' R D' U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *U2 F' R F' U R U2 F2 R
*3. *R2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 D2 U R2 D F2 L' B' R D' L2 D R2 D R' B'
*4. *Fw2 F Rw U2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 Fw' U' Rw D2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 R' Uw F L' D Rw2 R' D2 U' F2 Rw' D' R' U2 Fw' D' F Rw B Fw F' Rw Uw U B2 Fw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *R F U' F2 R2 F' U' F2 U'
*3. *L2 B' F' R2 U2 R2 B' U2 B' U' R' D L' F R D L2 U R
*4. *Rw2 B2 Fw L' D R2 F2 Uw2 F' D2 Uw U Fw' L2 Rw F2 L' Fw U2 F2 U2 Rw' D F' L' F R2 Uw' Rw' Uw' R D Uw2 F' U2 Fw2 D2 Uw' U B'
*5. *Lw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw Dw' Lw2 Rw2 U2 Bw2 R F2 Lw2 B2 Lw2 Rw' F' L Lw Rw D' Dw' Bw Fw2 F Rw2 D Dw' U2 Bw Fw' F' Uw U' Rw2 D2 R D U' Bw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw2 Rw2 B2 L' U' Bw' L Bw2 Lw' Bw' L D2 B Bw Fw' Dw2 Uw2 Rw Bw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=0,d=-5 / dUdU u=-3,d=1 / ddUU u=3,d=4 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-1 / ddUU
*2. *UUdd u=-3,d=-2 / dUdU u=-3,d=-5 / ddUU u=5,d=2 / UdUd u=-2,d=-2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-5 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=2 / dUdU u=-4,d=-3 / ddUU u=6,d=-4 / UdUd u=0,d=5 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=5 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=-1 / dUdU u=-2,d=-4 / ddUU u=-4,d=6 / UdUd u=2,d=1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-4 / ddUd
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=2 / dUdU u=6,d=3 / ddUU u=-3,d=-3 / UdUd u=-4,d=4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / UUUU

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *L' U B' U R L R' U l'
*2. *L U L B L U R' U' l' b
*3. *R L' U L B U' B' l' r' u'
*4. *L' U L' R L' B' U B R' l r u
*5. *L U' B' L' R' L B l' r b

*Square-1
1. *(-3, 2) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (2, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 1)
*2. *(1, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (6, -3) / (-3, -2) / (3, 6) / (-1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(-3, -4) / (-3, 3) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, 4) / (6, 3) / (-1, 4) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 2)
*4. *(-2, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, -1) / (0, 2) / (-5, -2)
*5. *(3, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, -2)

*Skewb
1. *U L U D' R' L' D R' U D' U'
*2. *R' U' R' U' L' R U D U D' U'
*3. *L' D U' L D' L' D' R L' D' U'
*4. *L U R' U' D' R L U R' D' U'
*5. *L' R' D L U L U L' R' D' U'


----------



## pyr14 (May 24, 2016)

clock: 11.42, 10.87, 11.80, 10.49, 12.36 = 11.37 (beats my comp pb)
sq1: 30.03, 25.69, 33.48, 23.87, 23.37 = 26.53 beats comp pb, good
pyra: 5.64, 4.09, 11.66, 7.02, 2.15 = 5.59 couldve been better
megaminx: 1:55.26, 2:13.59, 1:39.79, 2:13.55, 2:03.23 = 2:04.02 well rip sub 2
5x5: 2:32.40, 2:14.31, 2:46.14, 2:12.03, 2:31.72 = 2:26.15 i suck at 5x5, i cant find motivation to do it
2x2: 2.99, 4.80, 3.45, 5.01, 6.38 = 4.42
skewb: 7.74, 8.43, DNF, 11.32, 8.92 = 9.56 (DNF was because of corner piece fell out as soon as i stopped timer)
3x3: 13.53, 16.11, 20.83, 16.88, 18.38 = 17.13
OH: 40.57, 41.35, 36.89, 34.99, 37.87 = 38.45
3BLD: DNF, 4:29.23, 4:07.05 (best = 4:07.05) (mean = dnf)


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 24, 2016)

2x2: (8.99), 10.35, 10.40, 11.66, (20.62) = 10.80 // PB average
3x3: 27.73, (26.03), (33.92), 31.95, 25.48 = 28.57 // couple of bad solves in there
4x4: 2:08.07, 1:59.02, 2:01.44, (1:51.50), (2:09.29) = 2:02.84 // close to PB average for weekly comp
5x5: (4:32.02), 4:07.96, (3:48.21), 3:48.75, 4:09.87 = 4:02.19 // average
6x6: (9:00.00), (7:29.35), 8:29.97, 7:46.71, 8:53.82 = 8:23.40 // PB single and average
7x7: 14:08.09, 13:22.69, (14:16.08), 13:38.13, (11:58.96) = 13:42.97 // PB single and average
2-3-4 Relay: 2:40.63 // PB
2-3-4-5 Relay: 6:35.95 // PB
Clock: (20.38), (DNF), 36.95, 21.90, 22.33 = 27.06 // sloppy
FMC: 52



Spoiler



x2 // inspection
L U2 R2 B' F2 // cross
R U2 R' B U B' // F2L-1 GR
F' U' F // F2L-2 BR
U L' U' L U' L' U L // F2L-3 BO
U' B' U2 B L U2 L' U L U' L' // F2L-4 GO
R' F R' F' R2 U2 y R' F R F' // OLL
y F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2 // dodgy U-perm

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=L2_F2_L2_F2_U_F2_D-_B2_L2_D_B2_F-_L2_R_F-_L-_R_D-_U2&alg=x2_//_inspection L_U2_R2_B-_F2_//_cross R_U2_R-_B_U_B-_//_F2L&#45;1_GR F-_U-_F_//_F2L&#45;2_BR U_L-_U-_L_U-_L-_U_L_//_F2L&#45;3_BO U-_B-_U2_B_L_U2_L-_U_L_U-_L-_//_F2L&#45;4_GO R-_F_R-_F-_R2_U2_y_R-_F_R_F-_//_OLL y_F2_U-_L_R-_F2_L-_R_U-_F2_//_dodgy_U&#45;perm


----------



## mafergut (May 24, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (3.07), 5.85, 5.48, 7.89, (8.01) = *6.41* // Terribly ugly 2 last scrambles
*3x3x3:* 18.93, 17.42, 21.60, (24.19), (17.32) = *19.32* // 1st time doing this CN but failed big time a white cross
*4x4x4:* 1:32.27, (1:39.95), 1:29.45, 1:35.84, (1:24.09) = *1:32.53* // Meh
*5x5x5:* 4:22.82, 4:22.62, (4:07.30), (4:37.08), 4:20.05 = *4:21.84* // Time to practice 5x5 
*3x3x3 OH:* 37.11, 38.24, (DNF), (36.18), 39.91 = *38.43* // PB by 0.07


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 25, 2016)

222: (3.95), 5.60, (9.29), 6.27, 5.57 = 5.81
333: 14.83, (17.75), 13.33, 13.23, (12.00) = 13.80
444: 53.08, (52.81), 56.06, (1:08.17), 1:02.67 = 57.27
555: 1:45.23, 1:42.22, 1:46.73, (1:32.49), (1:48.01) = 1:44.73
666: (3:56.99), 3:35.90, 3:33.52, 3:40.49, (3:25.36) = 3:36.64
777: 5:27.20, (6:00.40), (4:58.28), 5:19.96, 5:35.57 = 5:27.58
Megaminx: 2:14.23, (1:47.79), 2:08.15, 2:01.82, (2:26.02) = 2:08.06
Pyraminx: (15.97), 7.51, 7.09, 9.52, (3.61) = 8.04
Skewb: (12.24), 12.19, 8.42, (7.03), 7.63 = 9.41
Square-1: (1:00.85), (36.75), 54.06, 53.45, 43.32 = 50.28
OH: (45.38), 52.53, 48.87, (1:12.61), 1:00.91 = 54.11
2Bld: 1:12.82, 1:14.76, 1:15.51 = 1:12.82
3Bld: 2:53.99, DNF, DNF = 2:53.99 [lol PB by over a minute]
2-4: 1:22.30
2-5: DNF [I forgot to do 5x5 ]
FMC: 53



Spoiler



z' D2 L2 D' R2 F2 [CROSS] U R' L U2 L' R [F2L1] 
D' F U F' R U R' F U' F D [F2L2&3] R U R' U2 R U' R' [F2L4]
Rw U R' U R U2 x' U F L' U' L U L F' F2 U L U L' U' L U' L' U [LL]


----------



## xXPunchWoodXx (May 25, 2016)

3x3 Solves:
1.) 28.33
2.)28.51
3.)29.34
4.)(34.26)
5.) (20.06)
Avg.3 of 5: 28.72
Ao5: 28.10


----------



## YouCubing (May 26, 2016)

WHAT THOSE PYRA SCRAMBLES
missed PB avg by 0.02 ;-;
anyway so far I have 105 points, just counted 
also I broke all my forum comp PBs ^-^


----------



## Sitkhom (May 26, 2016)

2x2: 6.20 6.74 5.42 (5.13) (7.71)
3x3: (17.76) (13.43)16.38 17.26 16.52 = 16.28 
4x4: (1:26.53) 1:41.60 (1:57.96) 1:50.12 1:29.62 = 1:40.45
5x5: 2:57.59 2:27.98 2:45.01 3:23.23 3:24.83 = 3:01.95 Messed up two last solves :c But PB single
OH: 40.31 46.63 48.02 (54.26) (39.20) = 44.99
2-3-4 Relay: 2:09.70
2-3-4-5 Relay: 4:55.19
Pyraminx: 5.32 10.23 10.68 DNF 5.15 = 8.75 Lol.


----------



## ConfusedCubing (May 26, 2016)

2x2: (7.12), (10.91), 8.88, 8.04, 7.44 = 8.12 (PB Average of 5)
3x3: 26.28, 27.91, (29.22), (24.65), 26.10 = 26.77 (Not horrible for me, not great.)
3x3 OH: 57.42, 54.69, (45.92), (DNF), 1:03.41 = 58.51 (PB Single and PB average of 5.. And then a DNF :/)


----------



## One Wheel (May 27, 2016)

*2x2x2*: (9.04), 12.80, 9.50, (21.94), 10.20 = *10.84
3x3x3*: 34.59, (32.56), 38.09, (40.55), 34.96 = *35.89 *Quite happy with that.
*2-3-4 Relay*: 22.09, 43.35, 2:31.12 = *3:36.58* Terrible.
*6x6x6*: (11:43.07), 11:00.37, 10:03.75, (9:33.89), 10:24.34 = *10:29.49 *Someday I'll be fast. Just kidding.


----------



## MarcelP (May 27, 2016)

2X2X2: 7.31 (8.08) 7.26 7.04 (6.56) = 7.20
3X3X3: (17.59) 21.19 18.57 (22.57) 18.85 = 19.54


----------



## SpeedcuberJH (May 27, 2016)

*2x2* - 4.55, 4.71, (3.71), 5.23, (5.36) = 4.83
*3x3* -(30.89), 16.21, (12.61), 17.75, 15.75 = 16.57
*3x3 OH* - (39.09), 55.42, (1:02.30), 42.94, 44.27 = 47.54
*Pyraminx* - 9.03, 6.56, 8.21, (10.23), (3.19) = 7.93
*Skewb* - (15.29), (9.32), 9.44, 12.12, 14.11 = 11.89


----------



## the super cuber (May 27, 2016)

*MBLD: 28/37 Cubes in 1:00:00  *// 30/37 in 1:01:22, ran out of time with 2 cubes left


----------



## muchacho (May 30, 2016)

*2x2:* (5.18) 11.92 8.24 12.82 (17.21) = *10.99* // not perfect ;_;
*3x3:* 26.39 (26.69) 23.64 24.60 (21.93) = *24.87
3x3OH:* (1:14.66) 1:09.07 1:07.03 56.85 (46.98) = *1:04.32*


----------



## Bogdan (May 30, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (3.46), 6.27, (6.73), 5.57, 5.94-> *5.93
3x3x3:* 17.55, (18.85), 17.47, 17.14, (17.02)-> *17.39
4x4x4:* 1:08.09, (1:07.02), 1:18.69, 1:08.83, (1:18.82)-> *1:11.87
5x5x5:* 2:21.14, (2:17.67), (2:31.83), 2:29.69, 2:30.64-> *2:27.16
7x7x7:* 8:22.41, (8:02.19), 8:18.93, 8:19.23, (DNF)-> *8:20.19
2x2x2BLD:* 1:18.88, 1:18.98, 1:19.28-> *1:18.88
3x3x3BLD:* 4:18.32, 4:29.77, 4:30.00-> *4:18.32
MBLD: 0/2, 13:33
3x3x3OH:* 33.50, (30.00), 34.95, (39.04), 34.72-> *34.39
3x3 MTS:* (1:33.11), (2:16.68), 1:37.95, 1:42.47, 1:35.46-> *1:38.63
234*-> *1:47.01
2345*-> *4:21.94
megaminx:* 2:49.37, (2:35.18), 2:47.60, 2:49.11, (2:57.52)-> *2:48.69
sq-1:* 55.10, (1:00.72), 51.51, (43.43), 45.96-> *50.86
skewb:* 9.08, 10.24, 9.05, (6.60), (11.04)-> *9.46*

*FMC: *38 moves
Solution: U2 B L2 B' F2 U2 L D' F2 D F2 D F R' U' R D2 R' U R F' R' F2 R2 F' R F R' F' R F R' L' F' U' F U L

U2 B L2 B' F2 U2 L //2x2x2
D' F2 D F2 D F * D2 //2x2x3
F' R' F2 R2 //f2l-1
F' R F R' F' R F R' //f2l
L' F' U' F U L //OLL

insertion: * R' U' R D2 R' U R D2 (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## kbrune (May 30, 2016)

*2x2*: 6.68
5.46, 6.82, 6.29, 12.66, 6.93

*3x3*:21.68
21.88, 24.37, 22.87, 20.29, 19.41

*4x4*: 1:37.28
1:35.42, 1:36.29, 1:40.12, 1:56.03, 1:28.37

*5x5*: 2:59.97
2:48.28, 2:48.74, 3:19.57, 3:01.06, 3:10.12

*6x6*: 7:35.89
8:44.48, 7:38.49, 7:53.16, 7:16.02, 6:05.45

*7x7*: 12:07.42
13:06.72, 11:35.84, 11:57.93, 11:33.87, 12:48.48

*2-3-4 Relay*: DNF

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 5:08.12

*2BLD*: 50.95
50.95, 1:11.94, 2:02.26

*3BLD*: 

*MultiBLD*: 

*MTS*: 

*OH*: 59.01
48.02, 48.22, 1:11.90, 1:30.26, 56.90

*Pyraminx*: 9.49
9.95, 7.95, 10.30, 17.26, 8.21

*Megaminx*: 4:25.31
5:22.11, 4:29.77, 4:05.65, 4:33.63, 4:12.54

*Skewb*: 24.40
24.48, 25.51, 30.74, 23.20, 21.38

*FMC*: 47 moves
Inspection X2
R L D' F2 D 1x2x2
R U2 B' R2 L F2 L' X CROSS
U F' U F U' B' U' B U' B' U B 2 PAIR
U2 R' U' R F2L
Y2 F U F' R' F R U' R' F' R OLL
Y2 R2 U F B' R2 F' B U R2 PLL


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 31, 2016)

Congrats to Torch, YoyCubing and cuberkid

*2x2x2*(35)

 2.00 WACWCA
 2.91 G2013
 2.92 Isaac Lai
 3.45 fastfingers777
 3.49 cuberkid10
 4.09 YouCubing
 4.12 Torch
 4.12 pantu2000
 4.15 EthanS
 4.28 TcubesAK
 4.42 pyr14
 4.43 Tx789
 4.57 MLGCubez
 4.78 PDT
 4.83 SpeedcuberJH
 5.22 NZCuber
 5.27 LostGent
 5.35 CyanSandwich
 5.81 Ordway Persyn
 5.93 Bogdan
 5.93 aabhasm
 6.12 Sitkhom
 6.41 mafergut
 6.68 kbrune
 6.98 mintondo
 7.20 MarcelP
 7.53 joeydunn22
 8.12 ConfusedCubing
 9.05 Isaac VM
 9.57 Pragitya
 10.80 Shaky Hands
 10.83 One Wheel
 10.99 muchacho
 13.06 ericstrutinski
 14.18 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(35)

 9.15 DanpHan
 10.15 cuberkid10
 10.68 fastfingers777
 11.20 Isaac Lai
 11.71 WACWCA
 12.00 Torch
 12.53 PDT
 13.26 obelisk477
 13.62 G2013
 13.64 giorgi
 13.80 Ordway Persyn
 14.61 YouCubing
 14.95 CyanSandwich
 15.00 TcubesAK
 15.08 LostGent
 15.21 MLGCubez
 16.57 SpeedcuberJH
 16.72 Sitkhom
 16.94 Tx789
 17.12 pyr14
 17.39 Bogdan
 19.32 mafergut
 19.54 MarcelP
 21.68 kbrune
 24.48 Isaac VM
 24.88 muchacho
 26.76 ConfusedCubing
 26.94 mintondo
 28.57 Shaky Hands
 28.73 xXPunchWoodXx
 34.30 Pragitya
 35.88 One Wheel
 39.09 MatsBergsten
 48.21 ljackstar
 DNF aabhasm
*4x4x4*(17)

 41.01 cuberkid10
 42.47 Isaac Lai
 47.73 Torch
 51.66 G2013
 57.27 Ordway Persyn
 1:01.21 YouCubing
 1:05.94 NZCuber
 1:07.20 obelisk477
 1:10.10 CyanSandwich
 1:11.87 Bogdan
 1:17.26 TcubesAK
 1:32.52 mafergut
 1:37.28 kbrune
 1:40.45 Sitkhom
 1:48.14 Isaac VM
 2:02.84 Shaky Hands
 2:22.98 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:24.57 cuberkid10
 1:36.85 Torch
 1:44.73 Ordway Persyn
 2:01.02 YouCubing
 2:12.57 CyanSandwich
 2:23.67 NZCuber
 2:26.14 pyr14
 2:27.16 Bogdan
 2:32.11 TcubesAK
 2:59.97 kbrune
 3:01.94 Sitkhom
 4:02.19 Shaky Hands
 4:17.90 MatsBergsten
 4:21.83 mafergut
*6x6x6*(8)

 3:06.31 Torch
 3:10.49 cuberkid10
 3:36.64 Ordway Persyn
 4:10.45 YouCubing
 7:35.89 kbrune
 8:23.50 Shaky Hands
10:05.21 MatsBergsten
10:29.49 One Wheel
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:21.80 Torch
 5:27.58 Ordway Persyn
 5:53.91 YouCubing
 8:20.19 Bogdan
12:07.42 kbrune
13:42.97 Shaky Hands
*3x3 one handed*(23)

 16.03 DanpHan
 21.06 fastfingers777
 21.91 Torch
 22.20 Isaac Lai
 23.15 cuberkid10
 26.52 WACWCA
 28.91 NZCuber
 29.27 giorgi
 29.93 YouCubing
 30.08 Tx789
 34.39 Bogdan
 34.88 TcubesAK
 38.42 mafergut
 38.44 pyr14
 44.99 Sitkhom
 47.54 SpeedcuberJH
 48.70 MLGCubez
 54.10 Ordway Persyn
 57.14 Isaac VM
 58.51 ConfusedCubing
 59.01 kbrune
 1:04.20 CyanSandwich
 1:04.32 muchacho
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:06.26 Torch
 2:03.23 Tx789
 2:15.75 YouCubing
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 4.98 TcubesAK
 5.28 WACWCA
 7.32 ericstrutinski
 22.59 CyanSandwich
 24.54 Torch
 29.28 YouCubing
 39.35 MatsBergsten
 50.95 kbrune
 1:12.82 Ordway Persyn
 1:18.88 Bogdan
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(8)

 59.93 CyanSandwich
 1:08.73 Torch
 1:08.86 MatsBergsten
 1:56.14 obelisk477
 2:53.99 Ordway Persyn
 4:07.05 pyr14
 4:18.32 Bogdan
 DNF YouCubing
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(2)

 7:12.28 MatsBergsten
 7:49.67 Torch
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

13:12.41 MatsBergsten
23:57.31 Torch
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

56:31.30 Torch
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Torch
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

28/37 (60:00)  the super cuber
21/30 (60:00)  CyanSandwich
12/15 (52:54)  Torch
7/7 (47:22)  aabhasm
8/12 (57:29)  MatsBergsten
0/2 (13:33)  Bogdan
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 54.37 Torch
 1:35.05 TcubesAK
 1:38.63 Bogdan
 1:50.90 YouCubing
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 55.08 Isaac Lai
 56.35 cuberkid10
 1:07.76 Torch
 1:22.30 Ordway Persyn
 1:31.25 YouCubing
 1:47.01 Bogdan
 1:49.38 TcubesAK
 2:05.85 aabhasm
 2:09.70 Sitkhom
 2:40.63 Shaky Hands
 2:45.64 MatsBergsten
 3:36.58 One Wheel
 DNF kbrune
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:37.62 cuberkid10
 2:50.21 Torch
 3:58.14 YouCubing
 4:04.33 TcubesAK
 4:21.94 Bogdan
 4:55.19 Sitkhom
 5:08.12 kbrune
 6:35.95 Shaky Hands
 DNF Ordway Persyn
*Magic*(1)

 3.51 YouCubing
*Skewb*(15)

 4.40 Isaac Lai
 5.58 TcubesAK
 6.37 cuberkid10
 6.68 Torch
 8.11 YouCubing
 9.00 EthanS
 9.12 Tx789
 9.41 Ordway Persyn
 9.46 Bogdan
 9.56 pyr14
 9.70 MLGCubez
 11.89 SpeedcuberJH
 12.86 CyanSandwich
 24.40 kbrune
 28.02 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(5)

 11.36 pyr14
 12.97 YouCubing
 19.36 Tx789
 23.71 Torch
 27.06 Shaky Hands
*Pyraminx*(18)

 3.67 TcubesAK
 3.73 Isaac Lai
 4.59 YouCubing
 4.98 WACWCA
 5.03 cuberkid10
 5.17 Torch
 5.58 pyr14
 5.92 EthanS
 6.04 Tx789
 7.15 MLGCubez
 7.93 SpeedcuberJH
 8.04 Ordway Persyn
 8.07 CyanSandwich
 8.27 mintondo
 8.74 Sitkhom
 9.03 ericstrutinski
 9.49 kbrune
 38.68 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:07.54 Isaac Lai
 1:20.06 cuberkid10
 1:23.66 NZCuber
 1:46.41 Torch
 1:48.51 YouCubing
 2:04.01 pyr14
 2:08.07 Ordway Persyn
 2:48.55 TcubesAK
 2:48.69 Bogdan
 4:25.31 kbrune
*Square-1*(9)

 11.00 Raptor56
 19.53 cuberkid10
 19.75 YouCubing
 26.53 pyr14
 30.59 CyanSandwich
 31.05 Torch
 31.11 Isaac Lai
 50.28 Ordway Persyn
 50.86 Bogdan
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

27 irontwig
28 okayama
31 Torch
31 AlphaSheep
36 CyanSandwich
38 Bogdan
47 kbrune
52 Shaky Hands
53 TcubesAK
53 Ordway Persyn
54 YouCubing

*Contest results*

367 Torch
249 YouCubing
231 cuberkid10
210 CyanSandwich
191 Ordway Persyn
186 TcubesAK
185 Isaac Lai
163 Bogdan
128 pyr14
124 MatsBergsten
123 WACWCA
117 kbrune
97 Tx789
96 fastfingers777
87 Sitkhom
84 NZCuber
84 G2013
83 the super cuber
76 Shaky Hands
76 MLGCubez
72 SpeedcuberJH
65 DanpHan
63 mafergut
56 PDT
55 obelisk477
53 EthanS
50 aabhasm
49 giorgi
45 LostGent
39 Isaac VM
31 pantu2000
31 mintondo
30 ConfusedCubing
28 MarcelP
24 One Wheel
23 muchacho
21 irontwig
21 ericstrutinski
20 okayama
19 AlphaSheep
16 Pragitya
13 Raptor56
11 joeydunn22
9 xXPunchWoodXx
5 ljackstar


----------



## Torch (May 31, 2016)

All GA podium yeah!


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 3, 2016)

yes, congratulations to "yoy" cubing 
I honestly don't know how I podiumed


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 3, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> yes, congratulations to "yoy" cubing
> I honestly don't know how I podiumed


Well you competed in like every event lol


----------

